# BBC Coverage - USUAL COMPLAINT



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

So been watching the golf for five minutes and straight away, we leave the golf coverage to watch Dan (absolutely no reason whatsoever why this bloke should be there by the way) ask a plethora of boring questions of ex-pro, Frank Nobilo.

I don't give a toss what Frank thinks about anything.  I want to watch the golf. This isn't rocket science.  Just show the players hitting the ball and save your chats with experts for the pub after the coverage has finished.  I can work out what is going on myself without anyone dumbing it down.  Same goes for just about every other viewer. 


Idiots.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

And now we switch to Tiger on the practice ground.  Again, utterly irrelevant to championship play. 

The Director of the broadcast is a moron.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 16, 2015)

They are showing over 12 hours of live uninterrupted coverage today and in addition to appealing to the golf aficionados they also are trying to appeal to the more casual viewer and explain what is going on, hence the questions to Frank Nobilo.  They are also trying to generate some interest and excitement, hence showing Tiger, as like it or not he is box office and the casual viewer will know how he is. 

 12 solid hours of blokes hitting a ball in a  strokeplay competition lasting 4 days with hardly any background context would be boring beyond belief for most people.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm already moaning about the graphics showing a player, his score and the hole being played. They probably had countless meetings and project groups and came up with red on yellow...or yellow on red...whatever it is isn't easy to read!

Tiger must be slipping - his cap has sweaty stains all over it!!


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			They are showing over 12 hours of live uninterrupted coverage today and in addition to appealing to the golf aficionados they also are trying to appeal to the more casual viewer and explain what is going on, hence the questions to Frank Nobilo.  They are also trying to generate some interest and excitement, hence showing Tiger, as like it or not he is box office and the casual viewer will know how he is. 

 12 solid hours of blokes hitting a ball in a  strokeplay competition lasting 4 days with hardly any background context would be boring beyond belief for most people.
		
Click to expand...


You are wrong.  Totally wrong.

Watched it for the entire day and that is all it was when I was a kid year in year out and I never needed it jazzing up with rubbish fillers to keep me interested.   So did all my golfing mates. Loved it.  

Just had to watch Tiger missing putts on the practice green and then a special Tiger montage to dance music.   Utter bilge.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

BBC Tiger balloon just burst with his 2nd at the 1st in the drink.  The irony is a delight.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 16, 2015)

Not sure what is worse - Peter Alliss' senile commentary, the BBC coverage or Tiger bullhsitting everyone about how well he is playing.
Roll on Sky's coverage in the future and Tiger disappearing for good.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

Now it is Ken Brown and rubber ducks with associated music. 

You couldn't make it up.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh dear, they've just dropped a huge yellow plastic duck in the burn to see how far it goes ....... and some ludicrous music - Snelly will be angry!!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 16, 2015)

My dad calls it chewing gum for the brain. 

Some people have known nothing but the hype inducing nonsense that sky peddle.   


I can deal with it in small doses.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

Now Dan Walker in the High Street talking about magnificent trousering in a shop window.

Is this morning's coverage some sort of parody from W1A and I am missing the point?  


I am ready to turn this off and listen to the Ashes instead. 


Unbelievable.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 16, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm already moaning about the graphics showing a player, his score and the hole being played. They probably had countless meetings and project groups and came up with red on yellow...or yellow on red...whatever it is isn't easy to read!

Tiger must be slipping - his cap has sweaty stains all over it!!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe designed by the same people who did this. 

http://www.theopen.com/Leaderboard#!/traditional

Where are my Ray-Bans! Can't look at it for more than about 3 seconds.

I often find this with webpages, some web designer straight out of college puts this sort of thing together with out any thought for readabilty.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 16, 2015)

All of this is exactly the reason I'll be watching it when I get home on Sky+.

Fast forward through all the crap filler straight to the meat of the action.


----------



## Mr A (Jul 16, 2015)

I absolutely love the BBC coverage. Be sorry to see The Open move to Sky. I agree with Hacker Khan 12 hours of uninterrupted stroke play would quickly get boring. I love hearing about the course, the town, old stories from former players etc.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

Now Dan Walker doing Homes Under The Hammer - real estate in St Andrews. 

The Open coverage is designed for the general population.


Edit: please choose wording more carefully.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			You are wrong.  Totally wrong.

*Watched it for the entire day and that is all it was when I was a kid year in year out and I never needed it jazzing up with rubbish fillers to keep me interested.   So did all my golfing mates. Loved it.* 

Just had to watch Tiger missing putts on the practice green and then a special Tiger montage to dance music.   Utter bilge.
		
Click to expand...

But I know this may come as a bit of a shock, but times have changed and so have peoples viewing habits since the days of the testcard and 3 channels.  So any broadcaster trying to get the interest of the general public needs to recognise this. 

It's all well and good on Sky sports as they are broadcasting to a relatively very small audience of committed sports fans. Here the BBC is trying to cover all bases and serve the general public that pays it's license fee, not just hard core sports fans that have subscribed to their service.  God forbid they try and engage a younger generation and try and make the game seem exciting to them and engage them in it......


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 16, 2015)

But at least no advert break every 15 minutes. Agree with Gary's Dad. A bit of local colour and background to the setting is fine by me. 

And come Sunday afternoon it will be all gone and we can revel in 8 hours of totally uninterrupted gripping golf coverage for the second last time 

*Sends Snelly a strip of valium*


----------



## jp5 (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Now Dan Walker doing Homes Under The Hammer - real estate in St Andrews. 

The Open coverage is designed for the general population.
		
Click to expand...

If you're that bothered about watching 15 hours a day of uninterrupted golf, why didn't you go there?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 16, 2015)

jp5 said:



			If you're that bothered about watching 15 hours a day of uninterrupted golf, why didn't you go there?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2015)

I can't get why we're watching Tiger all the time particularly as he's playing crap


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jul 16, 2015)

Turning off the coverage to concentrate on this thread, most amusing. 

Struggle with the BBC; one the one hand I commend their efforts to appeal to everyone from the die hard fan to herbert who switches it on my mistake and opts to stay whilst devouring 136 Jaffa cakes. On the other hand they've no chance to please everyone and will probably end up antagonising even more than they would have. That's the trouble with anodyne, asexual, leftist leaning organisations. Like, whatever, though.

I for one will enjoy Peter and Ken for as long as possible before they go and a rather pleasant chapter in life draws to a close.


----------



## Slicer30 (Jul 16, 2015)

I have the BBC coverage on my second screen at work - no complaints here.


----------



## Grogger (Jul 16, 2015)

Nowt wrong with the coverage. 

Dont like it? Don't watch it.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			But I know this may come as a bit of a shock, but times have changed and so have peoples viewing habits since the days of the testcard and 3 channels.  So any broadcaster trying to get the interest of the general public needs to recognise this. 

It's all well and good on Sky sports as they are broadcasting to a relatively very small audience of committed sports fans. Here the BBC is trying to cover all bases and serve the general public that pays it's license fee, not just hard core sports fans that have subscribed to their service.  God forbid they try and engage a younger generation and try and make the game seem exciting to them and engage them in it......
		
Click to expand...


You should work at the BBC.  You misunderstand the needs of the viewing golfing public as completely as they do.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

jp5 said:



			If you're that bothered about watching 15 hours a day of uninterrupted golf, why didn't you go there?
		
Click to expand...


Another typically sagacious post.  Well done.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Nowt wrong with the coverage. 

Dont like it? Don't watch it.
		
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true Yorkshireman (unless you're a plastic Leeds fan?).  Unfortunately, your point is invalid, not least because you seem to think it is okay to play with a Hippo hybrid. Nostalgia? John Daly devotee?   Either way, trust me, the BBC coverage is a pale shadow of what it was in 1979.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 16, 2015)

The interruptions are annoying but better than Messrs Ray Winstone, Victor Chandler, Paddy Power and William Hill trying to persuade me to take up gambling which I guess is what we'll be getting in a couple of years' time.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 16, 2015)

Unlike the interruptions of Peter Alliss' senile comments which makes you realise we'll all be in a nursing home dribbling down our chins in about 20 years.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			You should work at the BBC.  You misunderstand the needs of the viewing golfing public as completely as they do.
		
Click to expand...

The only clear fact is that one of the 2 of you falls into that category...

Whilst I could give an opinion on which; I accept  that I don't represent  the entire golfing public so it has little relevance.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Unlike the interruptions of Peter Alliss' senile comments which makes you realise we'll all be in a nursing home dribbling down our chins in about 20 years.
		
Click to expand...


And you are 100% wrong too. 

Peter makes the BBC coverage bearable.


----------



## turkish (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			You are wrong.  Totally wrong.

Watched it for the entire day and that is all it was when I was a kid year in year out and I never needed it jazzing up with rubbish fillers to keep me interested.   So did all my golfing mates. Loved it.  

Just had to watch Tiger missing putts on the practice green and then a special Tiger montage to dance music.   Utter bilge.
		
Click to expand...

No sir, you are wrong, completely wrong!!!! I'm a relative new obsessive when it comes to golf and I enjoyed Dan going round the streets, telling a bit about st andrews, also like the house over the 18th and appreciate a lot of the other stuff. 

Plenty of golf being showed too for me to enjoy!!!

So I am enjoying this coverage, and from the thread many more are too... but then again from your posts the world revolves around your opinion so yeah crack on!!!


----------



## Bratty (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			You should work at the BBC.  You misunderstand the needs of the viewing golfing public as completely as they do.
		
Click to expand...

I knew my agreeing with Snelly would only last so long!

I don't think that is fair to say someone misunderstands those needs just because they disagree with you. I would consider myself viewing golfing public, and at times, I get bored with solid coverage of golf on Sky Sports and find myself flicking through other channels, to give myself a distraction.

A little bit of filler is fine, given that everyone pays for what the Beeb puts out. They are between a rock and a hard place getting to please everyone. Sky simply say, you've paid for sport so that's what we give you.

So, while I totally appreciate and even understand your issues, I'm never going to age with you, but neither will I suggest you are wrong for holding those views.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Spoken like a true Yorkshireman (unless you're a plastic Leeds fan?).  Unfortunately, your point is invalid, not least because you seem to think it is okay to play with a Hippo hybrid. Nostalgia? John Daly devotee?   Either way, trust me, the BBC coverage is a pale shadow of what it was in 1979.
		
Click to expand...

Nostalgia Snelly?

Have you forgotton when the players went out of range of the cameras so we never saw holes 7-13 and the interruptions to see the 2.45 from Kempton Park 

Not perfect but I wouldn't want to go back to to 1979 (well I would actually as I was 18 but that's nothing to do with golf coverage!)


----------



## thesheriff (Jul 16, 2015)

I can't stand Aliss and his banal rambling.  Who cares about 'the Johnson family who you popped in for tea with last Thursday and how lovely they were'?!?!?

I have to mute the telly or turn over for his shift in the commentary box.


----------



## Neilds (Jul 16, 2015)

I do love it when people confuse opinion for fact.  It seems the more they say something (and add capitals and multiple puntation) then the more it must be fact.

Long live the forum


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

turkish said:



			. but then again from your posts the world revolves around your opinion so yeah crack on!!!
		
Click to expand...

I am not a solipsist thanks.   

You are part of the vocal minority and I represent the silent majority.  Someone needs to speak out against the golf meets play school ideology that we are having foisted upon us.    This morning it is me. 


Anyway get back to the telly.  You just missed Dan pointing at a hotel and being about as funny as a rectal prolapse.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

MashieNiblick said:



			Nostalgia Snelly?

Have you forgotton when the players went out of range of the cameras so we never saw holes 7-13 and the interruptions to see the 2.45 from Kempton Park 

Not perfect but I wouldn't want to go back to to 1979 (well I would actually as I was 18 but that's nothing to do with golf coverage!)
		
Click to expand...

  Not forgotten.  I was only 8 and sat on my Grandad's knee so probably didn't quite fathom that the golfers disappeared! 

Good point though, well made.


----------



## Grogger (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Spoken like a true Yorkshireman (unless you're a plastic Leeds fan?).  Unfortunately, your point is invalid, not least because you seem to think it is okay to play with a Hippo hybrid. Nostalgia? John Daly devotee?   Either way, trust me, the BBC coverage is a pale shadow of what it was in 1979.
		
Click to expand...

It's perfectly valid, thanks. 

Seem to think it's ok to play with a hippo hybrid? I didn't say that.


----------



## adam6177 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ha ha ha this thread is pure gold.

I personally like the bbc coverage, it's got a nice balance. But for me it's time for Peter Alliss to move along.


----------



## turkish (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly your company must be a real hoot!!!


----------



## dufferman (Jul 16, 2015)

Find it hard to believe people are complaining about ad-free TV. It might be a touch annoying to some having a 30 second homes under the hammer "bit" to some people, but it beats seeing the same idiot asking me to bet with a bloke called Victor every 15 minutes, for a solid 2 / 3 minutes. 

I like seeing a little bit about St Andrews. Oh well. 1 more year after this week and we'll all be betting with Victor every 15 minutes. Every 7 minutes on a Sunday evening...


----------



## Duckster (Jul 16, 2015)

Personally I think that the coverage I've seen so far is pretty good.  No advert breaks, which is top.  I actually quite like the BBC broadcasts.  They've no need for the the gizmo's of the shot centre when Ken can happily thrown balls (or ducks - although I missed that bit) around the course.

Plus this is The Open.  It's not just a normal event.  It has history.  It's in St Andrews.  The Home Of Golf!

Of course there should be bits about the surroundings and the people.  It's more than just the 72 holes.  Remember way back when the FA Cup Final used to be more than just the 90 mins.  It was the build up, watching the teams arrive, seeing them warm up and stroll about the pitch.  Watching and talking to the crowd.  Well this is golfs older version of that.  You can't have the prestige of such an event and then not expect the Beeb to at least have some bits showing the surroundings of it.

And Peter Alliss rocks.

**stabs hornets nest..... runs away**


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

Dan on the beach now, especially for those with the attention span of a goldfish.....


Am listening to Test Match Special.  Wouldn't it be brilliant if we could just leave Wood's first over of the day and go out to Clare Balding in the Long Room where she is speaking to the the chef on duty today.  He's going to tell Clare all about the players meals for the day and it will be absolutely fascinating. 

Thankfully, the producers of TMS understand how to deliver sport so this won't be happening, much to the chagrin of the occasional fan.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

turkish said:



			Snelly your company must be a real hoot!!!
		
Click to expand...

Very insightful of you.  It is indeed.


----------



## dufferman (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Dan on the beach now, especially for those with the attention span of a goldfish.....


Am listening to Test Match Special.  Wouldn't it be brilliant if we could just leave Wood's first over of the day and go out to Clare Balding in the Long Room where she is speaking to the the chef on duty today.  He's going to tell Clare all about the players meals for the day and it will be absolutely fascinating. 

Thankfully, the producers of TMS understand how to deliver sport so this won't be happening, much to the chagrin of the occasional fan.
		
Click to expand...

But Cricket is boring...!!! :thup:


----------



## jpjeffery (Jul 16, 2015)

Grogger said:



			It's perfectly valid, thanks...
		
Click to expand...

But it was a bit "I'm all right, Jack!", wasn't it.


----------



## LincolnShep (Jul 16, 2015)

Love the BBC's coverage.  Am savouring every moment of Ken Brown and Peter Alliss in the sad knowledge that I will soon have to pay Rupert Murdoch if I want to continue watching The Open.

I don't mind the idea of paying for TV but I don't expect to have to pay to watch adverts.  Either the advertisers fund the broadcasts, or the viewers do - Sky have it both ways.  You're paying so that every 15 minutes someone can try to sell you sh*t you don't want.

They seem to tailor their coverage to the lowest common denominator.  Sun-reading, Carling-drinking, X-Factor-watching, mouth breathers.  I'm not calling anyone on this forum any of those names but that's just Sky's target audience.  Absolutely no class, no redeeming features whatsoever.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 16, 2015)

It could be worse,at least Clare Balding isn't there. Well I'm hoping she isn't.

Personally I don't mind the 'added extras' But I'd say that The BBC over the years have Contributed to Golfs Stuffy and sometimes Dull Image.

I don't mind Alliss with his dry wit But.... James, Madhill, Cotter, Brown, Parkin, Grady are all mind numbingly boring.It blows my brains how on earth they got those positions.

Surely Just a bit of enthusiasm in the commentary isn't too much to ask.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 16, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			It could be worse,at least Clare Balding isn't there. Well I'm hoping she isn't.

Personally I don't mind the 'added extras' But I'd say that The BBC over the years have Contributed to Golfs Stuffy and sometimes Dull Image.

I don't mind Alliss with his dry wit But.... James, Madhill, Cotter, Brown, Parkin, Grady are all mind numbingly boring.It blows my brains how on earth they got those positions.

Surely Just a bit of enthusiasm in the commentary isn't too much to ask.
		
Click to expand...

Stop yer bluddy whinging fella. It's wall to wall HD coverage, and we all know you love a bit of Balding .......


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 16, 2015)

dufferman said:



			Find it hard to believe people are complaining about ad-free TV. It might be a touch annoying to some having a 30 second homes under the hammer "bit" to some people, but it beats seeing the same idiot asking me to bet with a bloke called Victor every 15 minutes, for a solid 2 / 3 minutes. 

I like seeing a little bit about St Andrews. Oh well. 1 more year after this week and we'll all be betting with Victor every 15 minutes. Every 7 minutes on a Sunday evening...
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, although the adverts might be repetitive, there aren't very many breaks and those breaks are short.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 16, 2015)

LincolnShep said:



			Love the BBC's coverage.  Am savouring every moment of Ken Brown and Peter Alliss in the sad knowledge that I will soon have to pay Rupert Murdoch if I want to continue watching The Open.

I don't mind the idea of paying for TV but I don't expect to have to pay to watch adverts.  Either the advertisers fund the broadcasts, or the viewers do - Sky have it both ways.  You're paying so that every 15 minutes someone can try to sell you sh*t you don't want.

They seem to tailor their coverage to the lowest common denominator.  Sun-reading, Carling-drinking, X-Factor-watching, mouth breathers.  I'm not calling anyone on this forum any of those names but that's just Sky's target audience.  Absolutely no class, no redeeming features whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree with your final paragraph, I don't see the BBC's coverage of the golf as being on an intellectually higher level in any way shape of form.

Personally, I like the Sky coverage, and the best thing about it is that it's infinitely better than the BBC's coverage of every PGA Tour event.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 16, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Stop yer bluddy whinging fella. It's wall to wall HD coverage, and we all know you love a bit of Balding .......
		
Click to expand...

Balding is just annoying. I'm surprised they haven't got Fearne Cotton & Zoe Ball there. They know as much about golf as some of the other commentators.



They've just shown some action slow mo's backed by some Dramatic Stars wars style music 

With Mr Excitement Mark James Commenting over it. :rofl:


Its like Mr Bean commentating on the Olympics 100 mtrs Final.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm watching on the website. There is a feed of the program that's on tellybox, or another one that is just golf without the interludes.

Don't know for sure but thought that might be on the red button?


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 16, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Balding is just annoying. I'm surprised they haven't got Fearne Cotton & Zoe Ball there. They know as much about golf as some of the other commentators.



They've just shown some action slow mo's backed by some Dramatic Stars wars style music 

With Mr Excitement Mark James Commenting over it. :rofl:


Its like Mr Bean commentating on the Olympics 100 mtrs Final.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, Mark James is a particularly bland commentator, and certainly not a favourite of mine. However, every commentary team has someone like this. Sky have Colin Montgomerie!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2015)

I can't really comment, as although I am only in north London, 3G coverage is non existent, 4g is worse, the company wifi and broad band is worse than dial up, so I can't see any of it until I get home later tonight. 

So I can watch the high lights.

Oh yeah, I remember now, there aren't any.

Once it is on sky, they can show the golf all day, and then the bbc can show me highlights when I get home.
 Perfect.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 16, 2015)

really? no highlights show today? #gutted!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 16, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			I can't really comment, as although I am only in north London, 3G coverage is non existent, 4g is worse, the company wifi and broad band is worse than dial up, so I can't see any of it until I get home later tonight. 

So I can watch the high lights.

Oh yeah, I remember now, there aren't any.

Once it is on sky, they can show the golf all day, and then the bbc can show me highlights when I get home.
 Perfect.
		
Click to expand...

iplayer?  [For the highlights]...


----------



## GB72 (Jul 16, 2015)

The BBC really should learn a lesson from itself and its classic cricket commentary. The beauty of that was that the commentators could talk about what they wanted, build atmosphere, discuss the surroundings, talk about history or do full interviews but all the time the camera was on the action. The BBC should apply that to The Open. You can have as many filler pieces as you like but make them audio pieces and keep the camera on the golf as that is what people want to see. Lets be realistic, it is very much in the main die hard golf fans who are watching it all live today so at least cater to the audience.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 16, 2015)

GB72 said:



			The BBC really should learn a lesson from itself and its classic cricket commentary. The beauty of that was that the commentators could talk about what they wanted, build atmosphere, discuss the surroundings, talk about history or do full interviews but all the time the camera was on the action. The BBC should apply that to The Open. You can have as many filler pieces as you like but make them audio pieces and keep the camera on the golf as that is what people want to see. Lets be realistic, it is very much in the main die hard golf fans who are watching it all live today so at least cater to the audience.
		
Click to expand...

Cake!! We need Cake


----------



## GB72 (Jul 16, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Cake!! We need Cake 

Click to expand...

Very true, I often think that the Open commentary lacks a discussion about the wonders of a good Batternburg.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I am not a solipsist thanks.   

You are part of the vocal minority and I represent the silent majority.  Someone needs to speak out against the golf meets play school ideology that we are having foisted upon us.    This morning it is me.
		
Click to expand...

Smelly...One thing you aint is silent  :0

Some people love it, some people hate it. most I guess are happy its on, which therefore means that they have got it about right, coz as we all know, you cant please everysnelly all of the time


----------



## GB72 (Jul 16, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Smelly...One thing you aint is silent  :0

Some people love it, some people hate it. most I guess are happy its on, which therefore means that they have got it about right, coz as we all know, you cant please everysnelly all of the time 

Click to expand...

Autocorrect?


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 16, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Very true, I often think that the Open commentary lacks a discussion about the wonders of a good Batternburg.
		
Click to expand...

Are you a pink square or yellow square man?   These are the important questions that the BBC should be asking.   In fact, a forum poll may be required.  Once I've finished watching last night's betting adverts that I recorded on Sky Plus.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 16, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Autocorrect?
		
Click to expand...


Doubtful :rofl:


----------



## el marko (Jul 16, 2015)

I think the only genuine complaint is that of the helicopters! The sound men need to sort it


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Jul 16, 2015)

I have been watching the BBC feed here in the USA and it is indeed different. Just as a comparison, ESPN seem to think putting some of their own commentators out there with a few of their cameras and interspersing them with shots from the BBC makes for riveting television. It does not... I must have heard the phrases: "Home of golf" "And it was great to see (insert name of past it golfer) yesterday" only a couple of hundred times. 

Also you can be entertained by yanks with little grasp of the English language talk about how "Tiger Woods, always played well here as he has so often in the past finding it difficult and tough going in the opening round of the 144th Open Championship from the Old Course at St Andrews." 

As a bonus, you can also learn every ten minutes or so that St. Andrews is in Fife and that there are many golf courses here. 

Indulge in the delights of watching a sixty-five year old man hit every shot (seems to be doing it pretty well though) while ESPN canonize him with statements: "It's been such a pleasure watching Watson (though they say it as Warson) through all the years and of course who can forget what happened in 2009." Evidently, the ESPN audience as they keep mentioning it every few minutes. Along similar lines you can learn (apparently it is some kind of secret) "Watson playing the British Open for the last time." 

Apparently the locals eat fish and chips, drink beer and scotch and have 
accents...riveting stuff.

Apparently the place I thought was called "Sint Andrews" is actually "Saint Andrews"

Peter Alliss will be along in a bit too...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2015)

Commentators are a very personal thing. I love TMS but have to turn over when Henry Blofeld comes on. Far too forced, can't bear him. The rest are a total pleasure and I love the different overseas commentators. On golf I like most of the current batch, Montgomerie and James apart, Roe on occasions as well. Each has their own personality and style and those differences make them interesting. However, those personalities will mean that some will like them and some will not. Like life really. The good news is that commentators are rotated through the day so when a duff one comes on you only have to put up with them for a short while.

Back to battenburg, I love it. Can't get enough with a nice cup of tea.


----------



## seteefeet (Jul 16, 2015)

Ken just duffed one in a bunker. Priceless!


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 16, 2015)

craigstardis1976 said:



			Apparently the place I thought was called "Sint Andrews" is actually "Saint Andrews"
		
Click to expand...

This came up on the Florida sports radio show I do last night.   They agreed that it is St.Andrews in the end but refused to budge on not calling it the British Open  :-(


----------



## dufferman (Jul 16, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			To be fair, although the adverts might be repetitive, there aren't very many breaks and those breaks are short.
		
Click to expand...

I only know how often they appear in the usual golf coverage from America on Sky, the moment it is on the BBC I'm watching it there!


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Jul 16, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			This came up on the Florida sports radio show I do last night.   They agreed that it is St.Andrews in the end but refused to budge on not calling it the British Open  :-(
		
Click to expand...

Hey Paul!

Honestly it is not worth arguing with them a lot of the time! Peter Alliss sounds like he is about to peg it at any moment. Shame, he can be quite amusing. 

A great piece of sports analysis from Andy North earlier on ESPN: "Tiger's game is not what it was to win a major championship." - What the hell does that mean???!!!


----------



## JustOne (Jul 16, 2015)

I think the coverage is fine. Makes a change from Sky and as much as I don't like Peter Alliss his voice somehow seems to suit The Open. Glad to see ken on the course..... as I need to pop upstairs for weewee's every now and then


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 16, 2015)

JustOne said:



			I think the coverage is fine. Makes a change from Sky and as much as I don't like Peter Alliss his voice somehow seems to suit The Open. Glad to see ken on the course..... as I need to pop upstairs for weewee's every now and then 

Click to expand...

Peter Alliss watching a kite boarder in the estuary.
"I had to give that up a few years back,I used to do it with Laura Davies on my shoulders!"
You would not get that on Sky!
And if you wouldnt want to let us that do enjoy him while we can,please.
Dewsweeper


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 16, 2015)

Whilst I don't totally agree with Snelly's opinion - though to be fair, some of the "filling" been terrible...BUT...it's been worth it to learn:

Sagacious
Solipsist

Nice one Snelly :thup:


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 16, 2015)

seems ok to me
you want poor coverage try watching NBC with feherty, mccord, nantz etc


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 16, 2015)

Just got in from work and been listening to 5 live all day, excellent coverage from them and brilliant impression of Boycott from Swanny.

Now, glass of Merlot in hand and watching the last hour is like pulling on your favourite pair of slippers, all is well with the world :cheers:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 16, 2015)

It would have been nice to have seen some of the coverage to be able to pass a comment but today and tomorrow will be restricted to an occasional glance at the leaderboard.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that if the coverage of actual Golf by the BBC is compared with the coverage of actual Golf by Sky, then the BBC's coverage will come out on top! And all of what isn't actual golf is golf-related, whereas Sky's content will have a significant amount of advertising!

So I'm happy with the BBC's style - and can tolerate/appreciate Allis/Brown et al!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 16, 2015)

Brilliant coverage and uninterrupted coverage by Auntie.

Peter is still the best golf commentator on the planet in my opinion, his knowledge plus his ability to spin a yarn while watching golf is unsurpassed.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 16, 2015)

I bet that the OP had this typed up and saved in drafts last night waiting to publish. 

Some people just love to moan!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 16, 2015)

I guess the same people will be moaning next year when Sky's coverage is constantly interrupted by advert breaks.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

TheDiablo said:



			I bet that the OP had this typed up and saved in drafts last night waiting to publish. 

Some people just love to moan!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I bet.  

Good one! Really fresh thinking there.  Great.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I guess the same people will be moaning next year when Sky's coverage is constantly interrupted by advert breaks.
		
Click to expand...

Not me. I won't buy Sky on principle.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Not me. I won't buy Sky on principle.
		
Click to expand...

What principle?


----------



## chippa1909 (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Not me. I won't buy Sky on principle.
		
Click to expand...

There are a few alternatives which allow you to watch Sky free.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			What principle?
		
Click to expand...

The principle that is the TV equivalent of buying the Sun newspaper.  

I am not a Murdoch fan.  I think that he is part of a pervasive set of influences on British culture that continue to dumb everything down to the level of the lowest common denominator.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Yeah, I bet.  

Good one! Really fresh thinking there.  Great.
		
Click to expand...

Far more fresh then you moaning at every single opportunity.

Someone do Snelly a favour a redirect him to a darker corner of the internet where he can relieve some 'tension'...

As for not buying Sky on principle, then moaning about free to air wall to wall coverage - and then seriously referring to 'irony'  I can only think this is a massive troll attempt


----------



## jp5 (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			The principle that is the TV equivalent of buying the Sun newspaper.  

I am not a Murdoch fan.  I think that he is part of a pervasive set of influences on British culture that continue to dumb everything down to the level of the lowest common denominator.
		
Click to expand...

Well you already seem quite fond of the lowest form of wit. Are you sure Murdoch hasn't got to you?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			The principle that is the TV equivalent of buying the Sun newspaper.  

I am not a Murdoch fan.  I think that he is part of a pervasive set of influences on British culture that continue to dumb everything down to the level of the lowest common denominator.
		
Click to expand...

You can chose to watch whatever you like. Sadly the way of the world. Surprised your knocking BBC if your so against Sky. Good old right wing biased TV!


----------



## matt611 (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone know where I can watch highlights of today?


----------



## paddyc (Jul 16, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Not sure what is worse - Peter Alliss' senile commentary, the BBC coverage or Tiger bullhsitting everyone about how well he is playing.
Roll on Sky's coverage in the future and Tiger disappearing for good.
		
Click to expand...

And commercial breaks after every other shot


----------



## Sion (Jul 16, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I guess the same people will be moaning next year when Sky's coverage is constantly interrupted by advert breaks.
		
Click to expand...

This, I can't cope with how much adverts are on when they show the masters. The open will be the same one sky start showing it. Then all the people who are moaning about the BBC now will be moaning about the adverts.


----------



## Grogger (Jul 16, 2015)

matt611 said:



			Anyone know where I can watch highlights of today?
		
Click to expand...

BBC iplayer has full coverage of day one


----------



## matt611 (Jul 16, 2015)

Grogger said:



			BBC iplayer has full coverage of day one
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I'm really after 1 hour of highlights or similar


----------



## jpxpro (Jul 16, 2015)

the rubber duckie and constant views of the clouds are exactly why i tune into the open


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 16, 2015)

Still beats Sky in my book.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 16, 2015)

TheDiablo said:



			Someone do Snelly a favour a redirect him to a darker corner of the internet where he can relieve some 'tension'...
		
Click to expand...

No need. jp5's photo in his avatar is all I require, but thanks all the same..


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 16, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Not me. I won't buy Sky on principle.
		
Click to expand...

I don't quite get that Snelly? I'm 100% in agreement with you on Sky, I refuse to give Murdoch money. But in that case, why knock the BBC so much? Other than dodgy internet streams, it's all we've got when we refuse Sky. So I can understand being a critical friend and pointing out flaws, but not the anger and vehemence that so many of us felt was present in your earlier posts?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 16, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I don't quite get that Snelly? I'm 100% in agreement with you on Sky, I refuse to give Murdoch money. But in that case, why knock the BBC so much? Other than dodgy internet streams, it's all we've got when we refuse Sky. So I can understand being a critical friend and pointing out flaws, but not the anger and vehemence that so many of us felt was present in your earlier posts?
		
Click to expand...

Give that man a cigar. Very well put. 

I have Sky, however BBC for me still wins hands down when it comes to uninterrupted golf and the delights of "old" Peter. However I respect other people have different opinions and views.


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2015)

I cant complain about the BBC feed

Having to stream coverage and the site for the BBC feed is far more stable & smoother picture than those I have to use for Sky, Golf channel etc

No ad breaks is almost like a novelty and Peter Alliss is quite happy to have a pop at the R&A over ticket prices etc which is much more refreshing to hear than the 'toe the line' guff spouted at Augusta


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2015)

Slab said:



			I cant complain about the BBC feed

Having to stream coverage and the site for the BBC feed is far more stable & smoother picture than those I have to use for Sky, Golf channel etc

No ad breaks is almost like a novelty and Peter Alliss is quite happy to have a pop at the R&A over ticket prices etc which is much more refreshing to hear than the 'toe the line' guff spouted at Augusta
		
Click to expand...

It was funny last night in the quick wrap up of the days play. As Alliss started chuntering about the lack of atmosphere and it being a bit quiet. And you could see Hazel Irvine thinking 'shut up you mad old fool, we are not supposed to say that'.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 17, 2015)

I haven't read through the 11 pages on this. All i'll say is that you wont get perfection for almost a dozen consecutive hours of coverage. Mistakes will happen, there will be awkward moments and moments that make you shake your head. But that's live TV over such a long period. At least its free and available to all.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 17, 2015)

Interesting that there's 11 pages moaning about the beeb and only 7 actually discussing the tournament after the first day. Methinks that's the wrong way round.


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			It was funny last night in the quick wrap up of the days play. As Alliss started chuntering about the lack of atmosphere and it being a bit quiet. And you could see Hazel Irvine thinking 'shut up you mad old fool, we are not supposed to say that'.
		
Click to expand...

I think since its his last we may hear a few more home truths from him (hope so)






battenberg free since 2011


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Interesting that there's 11 pages moaning about the beeb and only 7 actually discussing the tournament after the first day. Methinks that's the wrong way round.
		
Click to expand...

Not on this forum it ain't. There's an inherent dislike of the BBC round these parts. Probably because if its perceived left wing bias, bearing in mind this forum does have a noticable right wing bias.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 17, 2015)

Alliss should stop spending his time at Kingsbarns and actually come into the town if he's wanting atmosphere. So far it's been great and there are plenty of crowds around. 

There is, in my opinion, a problem with reserved seating around the 1st and 18th. The reserved stands are largely empty despite being sold out. And that is definitely making the showcase arena feel devoid of atmosphere. There are lots of people who would gladly fill those stands if they were able to. 

What's also perhaps not come across on TV yesterday is that many people turned up yesterday dressed for a mild day and got caught out because it was really chilly in wind. A lot of people went home when we had a brief shower at lunchtime because it got quite cold.

I like Aliss, but he's showing himself up by being wrong about things. Again.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 17, 2015)

Great coverage, however...
British commentators who come out with "Are you kidding me" in a naff American accent should be burned at the stake!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 17, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Great coverage, however...
British commentators who come out with "Are you kidding me" in a naff American accent should be burned at the stake!
		
Click to expand...

That clip this morning is driving me nuts. It's Jordan Speith, he holed a putt...talk about an over reaction!


----------



## Albanach (Jul 17, 2015)

What kind of idiot goes to the open without proper clothing!? It's Scotland in July in the middle of a poor summer and there are hundreds of forecasts available.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 17, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I don't quite get that Snelly? I'm 100% in agreement with you on Sky, I refuse to give Murdoch money. But in that case, why knock the BBC so much? Other than dodgy internet streams, it's all we've got when we refuse Sky. So I can understand being a critical friend and pointing out flaws, but not the anger and vehemence that so many of us felt was present in your earlier posts?
		
Click to expand...


First, I am not angry.  Vehement?  Slightly.  Pointing out flaws?  Absolutely.

To your point, disliking elements of what one provider offers doesn't necessarily mean that one has to immediately like the alternative.  That argument is far too simplistic.   I don't think either get the coverage quite right for completely different reasons.  

I am surprised that this seems difficult to grasp but to simplify things, I don't like the way that the BBC are trying to be inclusive in their coverage to cater for the occasional viewer.  It detracts from what we are tuning in to watch and additionally, is a complete waste of licence fee money.  It is also another example of the oversized, politically skewed, politically correct BBC mantra and I find this irritating across their output, be it sports, news, online or radio.  

As for Sky, I wouldn't ever buy it for the reasons given earlier. 200 channels of rubbish with the odd diamond thrown in. 

If I didn't have children, I wouldn't even have a TV.  For most of the time, when it is on, it is the equivalent of inviting an idiot into your home.  Dan Walker being a good example. 

But I do like watching The Open on the BBC.  In fact I love it.  It just has elements that are unnecessary, patronising, detracting and a waste of money.


----------



## Albanach (Jul 17, 2015)

Snelly said:



			But I do like watching The Open on the BBC.  In fact I love it.  It just has elements that are unnecessary, patronising, detracting and a waste of money.
		
Click to expand...

Like Alliss, Madill, Eales, Walker etc. 
should the TV crowd not employ the 5 live crowd or are they equally as bad?


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 17, 2015)

I was a bit disappointed  the coverage this morning didn't start a bit earlier.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 17, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I was a bit disappointed  the coverage this morning didn't start a bit earlier.
		
Click to expand...

Seems strange that the BBC news coverage of the conditions is just still photographs? Perhaps they can't show live coverage until 9am?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Not on this forum it ain't. There's an inherent dislike of the BBC round these parts. Probably because if its perceived left wing bias, bearing in mind this forum does have a noticable right wing bias.
		
Click to expand...

Communist


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Communist 

Click to expand...

That's why they call me Wolfie!


----------



## Duckhooker (Jul 17, 2015)

I thought the coverage was fine and quite enjoyed the off the course stuff, I find it quite entertaining. I will also be sad to see Peter Alliss go when he stops commentating, a lot of what he says is tongue in cheek. He's a generation or two older than me so its not an age thing, I just think he's very good and funny with what he does.
Im quite happy for the coverage to be interspersed with the other bits and bats they do, it's not like any great shots won't be shown or anything.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 17, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			That's why they call me Wolfie! 

Click to expand...

Power to the people......


----------



## jp5 (Jul 17, 2015)

Snelly said:



			But I do like watching The Open on the BBC.  In fact I love it.  It just has elements that are unnecessary, patronising, detracting and a waste of money.
		
Click to expand...

Have you considered that others may enjoy watching those segments? (and those people may not necessarily be idiots!)


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 17, 2015)

The BBC is an easy soft target, they produce some amazing TV from documentaries to comedy shows. Obviously as a public service there has to be something for everyone.

I guess the moaners wont be happy until the license fee has gone and the only TV is crap US imports


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Have you considered that others may enjoy watching those segments? (and those people may not necessarily be idiots!)
		
Click to expand...

Of course not, it's political correctness gone mad don't you know.  Also I'm not sure if you have noticed but Dan Walker has a very small lapel badge saying 'Vote Labour' on it and a picture of Lenin sewed into the inside of his jacket. And there are also subliminal messages being put out where they flash an image of Harriet Harman up just for a 1000th of a second just before Peter Alliss starts to speak.  Yet another example of the BBCs politically skewed coverage when they are trying to make the golf slightly appealing to people apart from hard core golf saddos like me that frequent forums like this.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			The BBC is an easy soft target, they produce some amazing TV from documentaries to comedy shows. Obviously as a public service there has to be something for everyone.

I guess the moaners wont be happy *until the license fee has gone and the only TV is crap US imports*

Click to expand...

Or until all you will hear every 10 minutes is Ray Winstone telling you that you can now bet in play on the number of blades of grass on the pitch, and remember to cash out.


----------



## JakeWS (Jul 17, 2015)

I hope that they never find that duck again, but the rest of the coverage seems okay!

EDIT: Oh it's back!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2015)

JakeWS said:



			I hope that they never find that duck again, but the rest of the coverage seems okay!

EDIT: Oh it's back!
		
Click to expand...

Thing that made me laugh was that when Ken used the duck to find where the Swilcan burn flowed to, and when they then panned up having found the place he was only about 200 yards away from the Swilcan bridge.  I was expecting him to be on the other side of Scotland or something.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Jul 17, 2015)

Albanach said:



			What kind of idiot goes to the open without proper clothing!? It's Scotland in July in the middle of a poor summer and there are hundreds of forecasts available.
		
Click to expand...

Er, it's actually been a great summer on the east coast. Just typical that the weather has held off to this weekend.


----------



## jp5 (Jul 17, 2015)

Handy that the BBC have some naff segments to fill with. It was getting a bit dull watching people squeegee water off the course.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Handy that the BBC have some naff segments to fill with. It was getting a bit dull watching people squeegee water off the course.
		
Click to expand...

Quick, there's no men hitting golf balls to show, get the testcard on, now!!!!




ahhhhh, that's better.


----------



## JakeWS (Jul 17, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Thing that made me laugh was that when Ken found where it flowed to and they then panned up, he was only about 200 yards away from where he started.  I was expecting him to be on the other side of Scotland or something.

Click to expand...

Breaking news small Burn next to ocean flows into ocean.


----------



## delc (Jul 17, 2015)

Snelly said:



			So been watching the golf for five minutes and straight away, we leave the golf coverage to watch Dan (absolutely no reason whatsoever why this bloke should be there by the way) ask a plethora of boring questions of ex-pro, Frank Nobilo.

I don't give a toss what Frank thinks about anything.  I want to watch the golf. This isn't rocket science.  Just show the players hitting the ball and save your chats with experts for the pub after the coverage has finished.  I can work out what is going on myself without anyone dumbing it down.  Same goes for just about every other viewer. 


Idiots.
		
Click to expand...

Probably just copying what Sky do all the time!  Beeb golf coverage is infinitely better than Sky's because you don't get a commercial break every 5 minutes, usually featuring online betting companies! Also Ewen Murray's droning soft Scottish accent usually sends me to sleep. Peter Alliss every time for me!


----------



## Robobum (Jul 17, 2015)

Snelly said:



			It just has elements that are unnecessary, patronising, detracting and a waste of money.
		
Click to expand...

That is a decent synopsis of your thread to be fair.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 17, 2015)

Couldn't watch yesterday but tuned in this morning and all they aren't showing any golf at all! Just talking about the weather! Unbelievable!

:rant:


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 17, 2015)

Robobum said:



			That is a decent synopsis of your thread to be fair.
		
Click to expand...

You'll have to imagine the bullseye sound effect off fighting talk...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			You'll have to imagine the bullseye sound effect off fighting talk...
		
Click to expand...

I'd of said the hallelujah one myself


----------



## Albanach (Jul 17, 2015)

the smiling assassin said:



			Er, it's actually been a great summer on the east coast. Just typical that the weather has held off to this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Was in Fife for 10 days in late June and it was cold and fairly wet (I believe it was the coldest June for 43 years) and the weather in the last 7 days has been fairly mixed. But to not take a waterproof for an open is pretty silly IMO.


----------



## delc (Jul 17, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Couldn't watch yesterday but tuned in this morning and all they aren't showing any golf at all! Just talking about the weather! Unbelievable!

:rant:
		
Click to expand...

Probably because there wasn't any golf!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 17, 2015)

delc said:



			Probably because there wasn't any golf!  

Click to expand...

Oh dear. I think you may have missed a joke....


----------



## jp5 (Jul 17, 2015)

delc said:



			Probably because there wasn't any golf!  

Click to expand...


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 17, 2015)

"So Peter Alliss, what do you think is wrong with Tiger Woods?"
"Well I don't really know.  He was good for so many years but he's not playing well any more."

Well thanks for that Sherlock.  We might as well have asked the rubber duck for that level of in-depth analysis.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 17, 2015)

Putts don't seem to be dropping for early starters. I wonder if this will change for the afternoon folk. My it's interesting viewing. It's a valuable lesson in how conditions can effect your card no matter how good you are.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 17, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			brilliant impression of Boycott from Swanny.
		
Click to expand...

Was that the "my Grandma could score runs on that wicket with a stick of rhubarb" comment? Made me giggle.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 17, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			Putts don't seem to be dropping for early starters. I wonder if this will change for the afternoon folk. My it's interesting viewing. It's a valuable lesson in how conditions can effect your card no matter how good you are.
		
Click to expand...

Ah - but was his mega lip-out (on the 7th?) a 360deg one or a 180deg one (or something in between)?  It certainly came right back towards him!


----------



## Tongo (Jul 17, 2015)

Watching the Open on the computer at work during lunch.......gotta love the beeb!


----------



## PieMan (Jul 17, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Watching the Open on the computer at work during lunch.......gotta love the beeb!
		
Click to expand...

Same!

Also loving the aerial views of the course and St Andrew's - just looks fantastic.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 17, 2015)

I unlocked video on the BBC today for the staff to watch the golf in they want. Did it for the Tennis and most other sporting events the majority want to watch. Limited YouTube bandwidth to balance it out. I'm not a bad IT guy really.


----------



## Crawfy (Jul 17, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			I unlocked video on the BBC today for the staff to watch the golf in they want. Did it for the Tennis and most other sporting events the majority want to watch. Limited YouTube bandwidth to balance it out. I'm not a bad IT guy really.
		
Click to expand...

Good effort squire. I done the same for my staff during Wimbledon by relaxing our approach re: internet use...only so I could claim it back for myself yest/today


----------



## Crawfy (Jul 17, 2015)

Is it just me or did Hazel Irvine look exasperated in her interview with Alliss at the end of yesterday's show.
The Beeb had the option to invest in Golf coverage but chose not too. Time for Alliss to saunter off to more after dinner speeches. Sports coverage has moved on, the younger audience want more than rubber ducks in the Swilcan Burn...that was cringeworthy !!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2015)

Crawfy said:



			Is it just me or did Hazel Irvine look exasperated in her interview with Alliss at the end of yesterday's show.
The Beeb had the option to invest in Golf coverage but chose not too. Time for Alliss to saunter off to more after dinner speeches. Sports coverage has moved on, the younger audience want more than rubber ducks in the Swilcan Burn...that was cringeworthy !!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I mentioned that earlier, Alliss was about to go off on one about The Open not being as good as it used to be and that something was missing this year and you could see her thinking 'shut up will you, we are supposed to be selling this' . He also had a bit of a go this morning as he seemed to think they were not taking the fact that it was raining seriously enough, plus he made his joke about Spieth seemingly being 21 for 7 years about 5 times. 

I think he does tread a thin line between a bit of welcome old school eccentricity and a bit of a confused old man constantly going on about the good old days.  And it would be a shame if he will go out coming across as a bit of a gumbling old codger, as he has given so much to the game and was/is Mr Golf commentary to a lot of people.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 17, 2015)

Snelly said:



			First, I am not angry.  Vehement?  Slightly.  Pointing out flaws?  Absolutely.

To your point, disliking elements of what one provider offers doesn't necessarily mean that one has to immediately like the alternative.  That argument is far too simplistic.   I don't think either get the coverage quite right for completely different reasons.  

I am surprised that this seems difficult to grasp but to simplify things, I don't like the way that the BBC are trying to be inclusive in their coverage to cater for the occasional viewer.  It detracts from what we are tuning in to watch and additionally, is a complete waste of licence fee money.  It is also another example of the oversized, politically skewed, politically correct BBC mantra and I find this irritating across their output, be it sports, news, online or radio.  

As for Sky, I wouldn't ever buy it for the reasons given earlier. 200 channels of rubbish with the odd diamond thrown in. 

If I didn't have children, I wouldn't even have a TV.  *For most of the time, when it is on, it is the equivalent of inviting an idiot into your home.*  Dan Walker being a good example. 

But I do like watching The Open on the BBC.  In fact I love it.  It just has elements that are unnecessary, patronising, detracting and a waste of money.
		
Click to expand...

I feel like that sometimes coming on here.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 17, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			I feel like that sometimes coming on here. 

Click to expand...

So do I.


----------



## freddielong (Jul 17, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yes I mentioned that earlier, Alliss was about to go off on one about The Open not being as good as it used to be and that something was missing this year and you could see her thinking 'shut up will you, we are supposed to be selling this' . He also had a bit of a go this morning as he seemed to think they were not taking the fact that it was raining seriously enough, plus he made his joke about Spieth seemingly being 21 for 7 years about 5 times. 

I think he does tread a thin line between a bit of welcome old school eccentricity and a bit of a confused old man constantly going on about the good old days.  And it would be a shame if he will go out coming across as a bit of a gumbling old codger, as he has given so much to the game and was/is Mr Golf commentary to a lot of people.
		
Click to expand...

I love Peter Alliss  he is in my opinion the greatest sports commentator of all time so if you want to slagg him slagg correctly, when was talking about something missing, he was talking about Tiger and how he has lost the mental power needed to play top top golf, all very valid points.


----------



## delc (Jul 17, 2015)

Fantastic nonstop coverage of the Open by the BBC. Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## seochris (Jul 17, 2015)

Mark Roe or Peter Alliss?


----------



## Crawfy (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep - that was the exact bit. The producer must have been yelling in poor Hazel's ear to shut him up. It didnt help that as he said "something's missing" they cut to Rose chipping onto a 18th with an almost deserted grandstand in the background

Don't get me wrong, I grew up listening to his commentary, and I used to mimic him on the golf course when I has a boy by commentating on my own shots in my imaginary Open/Masters final round.

The move to Sky is however timely.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 17, 2015)

Snelly said:



			First, I am not angry.  Vehement?  Slightly.  Pointing out flaws?  Absolutely.

To your point, disliking elements of what one provider offers doesn't necessarily mean that one has to immediately like the alternative.  That argument is far too simplistic.   I don't think either get the coverage quite right for completely different reasons.  

I am surprised that this seems difficult to grasp but to simplify things, I don't like the way that the BBC are trying to be inclusive in their coverage to cater for the occasional viewer.  It detracts from what we are tuning in to watch and additionally, is a complete waste of licence fee money.  It is also another example of the oversized, politically skewed, politically correct BBC mantra and I find this irritating across their output, be it sports, news, online or radio.  

As for Sky, I wouldn't ever buy it for the reasons given earlier. 200 channels of rubbish with the odd diamond thrown in. 

If I didn't have children, I wouldn't even have a TV.  For most of the time, when it is on, it is the equivalent of inviting an idiot into your home.  Dan Walker being a good example. 

But I do like watching The Open on the BBC.  In fact I love it.  It just has elements that are unnecessary, patronising, detracting and a waste of money.
		
Click to expand...


May I suggest that your post is tainted by your own personal viewing preferences and preconceptions.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 17, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Was that the "my Grandma could score runs on that wicket with a stick of rhubarb" comment? Made me giggle.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 17, 2015)

Blimey. Is this one still banging on? My opinion; I like the beeb coverage. 




the smiling assassin said:



			Er, it's actually been a great summer on the east coast. Just typical that the weather has held off to this weekend.
		
Click to expand...




Albanach said:



			Was in Fife for 10 days in late June and it was cold and fairly wet (I believe it was the coldest June for 43 years) and the weather in the last 7 days has been fairly mixed. But to not take a waterproof for an open is pretty silly IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Was in Fife for a week at end June/start May. A cracking week. Got sunburnt for goodness sake. Got very slightly rained on at Elie one afternoon but otherwise 10 rounds unblemished.  (Mind there was a hooter of a storm the day we left)


----------



## Tongo (Jul 17, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			Blimey. *Is this one still banging on?* My opinion; I like the beeb coverage. 






Was in Fife for a week at end June/start May. A cracking week. Got sunburnt for goodness sake. Got very slightly rained on at Elie one afternoon but otherwise 10 rounds unblemished.  (Mind there was a hooter of a storm the day we left)
		
Click to expand...


Almost double the pages than the actual Open thread! Whingeing seems to get more interest than the world's most famous golf tournament.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 17, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			Was in Fife for a week at end June/start May. A cracking week. Got sunburnt for goodness sake. Got very slightly rained on at Elie one afternoon but otherwise 10 rounds unblemished.  (Mind there was a hooter of a storm the day we left)
		
Click to expand...

And of course I meant July


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 17, 2015)

Alliss on top form with his "snood" remark


----------



## Grogger (Jul 17, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Alliss on top form with his "snood" remark 

Click to expand...

Made me smile that bit!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 17, 2015)

To be fair to Snelly the latest Dan Walker skit was just cringeworthy.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 17, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			To be fair to Snelly the latest Dan Walker skit was just cringeworthy.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but the BBC isn't tasked with appealing to 1, or even 2 people. It's job is to appeal to as many people as possible, from as broad a range of backgrounds as possible.. It may fail more times times than it succeeds, but it's a noble ambition that should be applauded rather than mocked by those who think that they are the centre of the known (and unknown) Universe... :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 17, 2015)

They're still out there playing and what are the BBC showing.. First night of the Proms, You can't even watch it via the red button.  
All the staff there etc .. Total joke!


----------



## Tongo (Jul 17, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			They're still out there playing and what are the BBC showing.. First night of the Proms, You can't even watch it via the red button.  
All the staff there etc .. Total joke!
		
Click to expand...

BBC 4.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			They're still out there playing and what are the BBC showing.. First night of the Proms, You can't even watch it via the red button.  
All the staff there etc .. Total joke!
		
Click to expand...

Stop sh**-stirring.....


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 17, 2015)

Tongo said:



			BBC 4.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for that, I've played this afternoon, had quite a bit to dink and lacking in patience  much appreciated :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Thanks for that, I've played this afternoon, had quite a bit to dink and lacking in patience  much appreciated :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I hope you played better than Tuesday.. And faster too..


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 17, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			They're still out there playing and what are the BBC showing.. First night of the Proms, You can't even watch it via the red button.  
All the staff there etc .. Total joke!
		
Click to expand...

And on air from 7am tomorrow


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm just happy to have a sport I love watching free to air, I cannot afford sky so I can forgive the BBC anything as long as they show some golf.

Actually the side bits are entertaining enough so no complaint here.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 17, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			And on air from 7am tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Marvellous, Considering they haven't managed to televise it before 9:00 am before the cut I'll look forward to seeing Peter Alliss having his Coco Pops :thup:


----------



## SyR (Jul 17, 2015)

I watched the coverage today from start to finish. The Dan sketches were a bit odd but i'd rather have a handful of them in 13 hours of coverage than adverts every 10 minutes.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 17, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Yes, but the BBC isn't tasked with appealing to 1, or even 2 people. It's job is to appeal to as many people as possible, from as broad a range of backgrounds as possible.. It may fail more times times than it succeeds, but it's a noble ambition that should be applauded rather than mocked by those who think that they are the centre of the known (and unknown) Universe... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well said.  I agree.  Where we differ is that you seem to think that their noble ambition should extend to attracting complete dildo's who think Dan Walker is entertaining when it comes to attracting people to watch the golf.  This is wrong.  Golfers should be the target audience and golfers in my view, should be viewing the empty headed waffle from Dan as what it is - a vehicle for his ego and a tick in a box for BBC management.


This is my last post on this thread.  And quite possibly this forum for a while. 

"Flounces off stage left......"


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 17, 2015)

Sad that this thread is double the size of the one talking about the actual golf.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 17, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Sad that this thread is double the size of the one talking about the actual golf.
		
Click to expand...

Stop posting on it then.


----------



## Bratty (Jul 17, 2015)

Snelly said:



			This is my last post on this thread.  And quite possibly this forum for a while. 

"Flounces off stage left......"
		
Click to expand...

Methinks you lied, Snelly!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 17, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Well said.  I agree.  Where we differ is that you seem to think that their noble ambition should extend to attracting complete dildo's who think Dan Walker is entertaining when it comes to attracting people to watch the golf.  This is wrong.  Golfers should be the target audience and golfers in my view, should be viewing the empty headed waffle from Dan as what it is - a vehicle for his ego and a tick in a box for BBC management.


This is my last post on this thread.  And quite possibly this forum for a while. 

"Flounces off stage left......"
		
Click to expand...


Why?

It's not only golfers who pay their TV license fee.

I don't play tennis or ever watch it bar Wimbledon every year. Sue Barker doesn't talk tennis all day, she diversifies too for the general audience. There is a big varied window outside your comfort zone!


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Stop posting on it then.
		
Click to expand...

The irony in this one post is amazing. It should win an award for irony. World irony champion (except in the USA where they think irony is the same as bad luck).


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Well said.  I agree.  Where we differ is that you seem to think that their noble ambition should extend to attracting complete dildo's who think Dan Walker is entertaining when it comes to attracting people to watch the golf.  This is wrong.  Golfers should be the target audience and golfers in my view, should be viewing the empty headed waffle from Dan as what it is - a vehicle for his ego and a tick in a box for BBC management.


This is my last post on this thread.  And quite possibly this forum for a while. 

"Flounces off stage left......"
		
Click to expand...

http://www.danwalker.tv

He's such a dreamboat.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2015)

What a thread - truly staggering.

I'm really struggling to find the word that can sum it all up

Yesterday - 10 hours in an 11 hour show - live golf and one hour of filling in 

Today they ran through to just before 10 PM showing non stop golf 

The BBC attempt to appeal to "everyone" - golfers, casual golf fans , sports fans plus anyone who just happens to turn over - that's just about the perfect mix and not one single advert to be seen. 

Yet someone is that arrogant and self centred to believe the program should be aimed at one set of people only !?! Just unbelievable - got to be a wind up.

Understand it's the biggest viewing figures for a golf event this year. Shame that will be reduced from 2017


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 17, 2015)

100% with you Liverpool Phil.

If it is a wind up is that not against the forum rules that I've just read?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a thread - truly staggering.

I'm really struggling to find the word that can sum it all up

Yesterday - 10 hours in an 11 hour show - live golf and one hour of filling in 

Today they ran through to just before 10 PM showing non stop golf 

The BBC attempt to appeal to "everyone" - golfers, casual golf fans , sports fans plus anyone who just happens to turn over - that's just about the perfect mix and not one single advert to be seen. 

Yet someone is that arrogant and self centred to believe the program should be aimed at one set of people only !?! Just unbelievable - got to be a wind up.

Understand it's the biggest viewing figures for a golf event this year. Shame that will be reduced from 2017
		
Click to expand...

Hang on, Snelly flounces off stage left, and suddenly you're back posting Phil? 

Coincidence? Has anyone ever seen these two in the same room? 

On the original topic, I have loved the coverage. The occasional cringeworthy snippet but I don't care because I've had golf on my TV all day.


----------



## freddielong (Jul 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a thread - truly staggering.

I'm really struggling to find the word that can sum it all up

Yesterday - 10 hours in an 11 hour show - live golf and one hour of filling in 

Today they ran through to just before 10 PM showing non stop golf 

The BBC attempt to appeal to "everyone" - golfers, casual golf fans , sports fans plus anyone who just happens to turn over - that's just about the perfect mix and not one single advert to be seen. 

Yet someone is that arrogant and self centred to believe the program should be aimed at one set of people only !?! Just unbelievable - got to be a wind up.

Understand it's the biggest viewing figures for a golf event this year. Shame that will be reduced from 2017
		
Click to expand...

Well said that man


----------



## the smiling assassin (Jul 18, 2015)

Albanach said:



			Was in Fife for 10 days in late June and it was cold and fairly wet (I believe it was the coldest June for 43 years) and the weather in the last 7 days has been fairly mixed. But to not take a waterproof for an open is pretty silly IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. However I have grown up on the east coast of Scotland, up north, and now in Edinburgh, have played golf for the past 16 years and never owned any waterproofs. I can honestly say that I could count on one hand the number of times I'd have genuinely needed them, and on most of those occasions play has been stopped anyway. Very rare to get any sustained torrential rain here. First Scottish Open at Castle Stuart was another rare example. The only time I've ever had to come off the course for potential lighting (playing just across the water at Fortrose that day).


----------



## Duckhooker (Jul 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a thread - truly staggering.

I'm really struggling to find the word that can sum it all up

Yesterday - 10 hours in an 11 hour show - live golf and one hour of filling in 

Today they ran through to just before 10 PM showing non stop golf 

The BBC attempt to appeal to "everyone" - golfers, casual golf fans , sports fans plus anyone who just happens to turn over - that's just about the perfect mix and not one single advert to be seen. 

Yet someone is that arrogant and self centred to believe the program should be aimed at one set of people only !?! Just unbelievable - got to be a wind up.

Understand it's the biggest viewing figures for a golf event this year. Shame that will be reduced from 2017
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 18, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Hang on, Snelly flounces off stage left, and suddenly you're back posting Phil? 

Coincidence? Has anyone ever seen these two in the same room? 

On the original topic, I have loved the coverage. The occasional cringeworthy snippet but I don't care because I've had golf on my TV all day.
		
Click to expand...

you cant beat a good stoppy exit followed by the usual sly return a couple of weeks later. lol. if your going thenjust go. dont announce it first as you just look fooolish lol

and as for the BBC.. well, they arent showing any golf this morning..its a gardening show! I shall be straight on to points of view!!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 18, 2015)

the smiling assassin said:



			Fair enough. However I have grown up on the east coast of Scotland, up north, and now in Edinburgh, have played golf for the past 16 years and never owned any waterproofs. I can honestly say that I could count on one hand the number of times I'd have genuinely needed them, and on most of those occasions play has been stopped anyway. Very rare to get any sustained torrential rain here. First Scottish Open at Castle Stuart was another rare example. The only time I've ever had to come off the course for potential lighting (playing just across the water at Fortrose that day).
		
Click to expand...

Think you must live in a different Edinburgh than me!


----------



## Tommo21 (Jul 18, 2015)

I think the BBC coverage is fine, apart from being blind to some of the british players doing well on the course. Mark James makes me want to slit my wrists and why he is still doing this is truly beyond me. I'll take the sky coverage and all the commercials that come with it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 18, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Hang on, Snelly flounces off stage left, and suddenly you're back posting Phil? 

*Coincidence? Has anyone ever seen these two in the same room*? 

On the original topic, I have loved the coverage. The occasional cringeworthy snippet but I don't care because I've had golf on my TV all day.
		
Click to expand...

Dont be silly. One comes across as a bit of a dinosaur with elitist old fashioned and at times deliberately provocative views from the 1970s, representing all that is mostly wrong with golf as he is unable to accept society has moved on. And is prone to flouncing of in a bit of a hissy fit when it is clear not many agree with his rather dated opinions. 








Snelly's OK though....


----------



## delc (Jul 18, 2015)

Tommo21 said:



			I think the BBC coverage is fine, apart from being blind to some of the british players doing well on the course. Mark James makes me want to slit my wrists and why he is still doing this is truly beyond me. I'll take the sky coverage and all the commercials that come with it.
		
Click to expand...

Come on, you know that the BBC has a duty to be impartial! I suppose you will blame them next for the wet and then windy weather that has so delayed play! The Beeb are doing a great job as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 18, 2015)

I was in New York for three days in June there. By the time it was the second day of Fox News, cnn and local newsi was begging for anything BBC when I got home. They do alright.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2015)

Same old thread bashing the BBC commentary. It hasn't changed significantly over the years and while in recent years there have been more "fillers" amongst it. You consider how many hours it is on screen, especially the first two days, then it makes sense. I've never had an issue with it. I *personally* think Sky do it better but I will miss Alliss and Co (especially Ken Brown) when BBC lose it for good


----------



## Tongo (Jul 18, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Same old thread bashing the BBC commentary. It hasn't changed significantly over the years and while in recent years there have been more "fillers" amongst it. You consider how many hours it is on screen, especially the first two days, then it makes sense. I've never had an issue with it. I *personally* think Sky do it better but I will miss Alliss and Co (especially Ken Brown) when BBC lose it for good
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. I will also miss Andrew Cotter as well who has developed into a very good commentator.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 18, 2015)

Sky will do it better....BBC coverage this year has been great across all forums.....


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Sky will do it better....
		
Click to expand...

Surely Sky will just jazz it up a bit and make it more "Merkany" which sadly British tv seems to be going at full tilt. Have you ever been on holiday and watched US tv, it's horrendous! Cheese factor 10 captain!


----------



## Tongo (Jul 18, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Surely Sky will just jazz it up a bit and make it more "Merkany" which sadly British tv seems to be going at full tilt. Have you ever been on holiday and watched US tv, it's horrendous! Cheese factor 10 captain!
		
Click to expand...

Sky will do it differently. They'll put bells and whistles on it and loads of flashy things and trinkets and overload their coverage with hyperbole. Whether it is better is a matter of opinion.


----------



## Albanach (Jul 18, 2015)

Is it just me or have they got shot tracer on 17 but barely ever use it?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 18, 2015)

I have Sky Sports and watch their golf coverage which is great, but there is one obvious elephant in the room in respect of The Open.

ADVERTS!!!!!!

Sky's coverage, through due to nothing other than their channel's business model, will be torture due to these. 

The pressure to flog high value airtime to all and sundry during a massive global sporting event will see, what has hitherto been exemplary thanks to the BBC, turned into an ads-fest of complete and abject misery.

No-one's fault other than that of mucky commerce.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 18, 2015)

Did anyone watch the Ryder Cup before Sky had it......


----------



## jp5 (Jul 18, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			I have Sky Sports and watch their golf coverage which is great, but there is one obvious elephant in the room in respect of The Open.

ADVERTS!!!!!!

Sky's coverage, through due to nothing other than their channel's business model, will be torture due to these. 

The pressure to flog high value airtime to all and sundry during a massive global sporting event will see, what has hitherto been exemplary thanks to the BBC, turned into an ads-fest of complete and abject misery.

No-one's fault other than that of mucky commerce.

Click to expand...

Have you watched a major via Sky lately?

Can't say that ads are a big issue. Just replace the BBC wandering round some local properties with Ray Winston and the coverage will be about the same!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 18, 2015)

jp5 said:



			Have you watched a major via Sky lately?

Can't say that ads are a big issue. Just replace the BBC wandering round some local properties with Ray Winston and the coverage will be about the same!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, every one they've covered in the last 10 years and the interminably tedious and blood-boiingly infuriating advert breaks drive me almost insane.

Give me a little bit of background colour and local interest over disingenuous moronic idiots trying to induce me to gamble any day.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 19, 2015)

I quite like Peter Allis


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 19, 2015)

I like their coverage, nice and simple, but after losing the whole day yesterday, not starting coverage until 11 today is madness


----------



## GB72 (Jul 19, 2015)

Was about to say the same thing. Nothing this morning even on red button or bbc 4. That is awful


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 19, 2015)

Lets be honest, who wants to see Westwood and Senden? Horschel and Mayhan might be interesting but for me bring on 1330 & 1450.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 19, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Lets be honest, who wants to see Westwood and Senden? Horschel and Mayhan might be interesting but for me bring on 1330 & 1450.
		
Click to expand...

Even being at Stan Drews I am waiting for the later tees. Been here since 0830 and not been near the course yet. Currently having a roll and a cuppa in the comfort of the PGA tent before I have a wander round.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 19, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Even being at Stan Drews I am waiting for the later tees. Been here since 0830 and not been near the course yet. Currently having a roll and a cuppa in the comfort of the PGA tent before I have a wander round.
		
Click to expand...


Sensible decision GreiginFife. 

Hope you enjoy your day at the "DOOMED OPEN"! St Andrews is a magical place, not just the course but the town itself is beautiful.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 19, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Was about to say the same thing. Nothing this morning even on red button or bbc 4. That is awful
		
Click to expand...

Unlike Wimbledon which was on all day everyday for 2 weeks, sometimes on both channels


----------



## GB72 (Jul 19, 2015)

Indeed. Due to work or weather delays I have hardly seen a shot played. Switch on this morning hoping for an hour or so of coverage before I go to the gym and nothing


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 19, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Even being at Stan Drews I am waiting for the later tees. Been here since 0830 and not been near the course yet. Currently having a roll and a cuppa in the comfort of the PGA tent before I have a wander round.
		
Click to expand...

Lucky bugger!


----------



## Junior (Jul 19, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Indeed. Due to work or weather delays I have hardly seen a shot played. Switch on this morning hoping for an hour or so of coverage before I go to the gym and nothing
		
Click to expand...

Agree, and cycling is on the red button, which is great, but I fancied a couple of hours golf before I get dragged out to the Tragic (Trafford) Centre


----------



## Birchy (Jul 19, 2015)

Junior said:



			Agree, and cycling is on the red button, which is great, but I fancied a couple of hours golf before I get dragged out to the Tragic (Trafford) Centre
		
Click to expand...

I was at the the same tragic centre yesterday mate, i will say a prayer for you


----------



## Robobum (Jul 19, 2015)

Perhaps the BBC are only showing golf to "golfers"?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 19, 2015)

Is there any live golf being shown before they change channels at 12.15?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 19, 2015)

Any one out there happy with what's currently on offer?

Chat on the main channel, live golf on the red button on a small inset screen. There's some decent golf being played by the likes of Duval and MacDowell. Would be nice to see it full screen.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jul 19, 2015)

MashieNiblick said:



			Any one out there happy with what's currently on offer?

Chat on the main channel, live golf on the red button on a small inset screen. There's some decent golf being played by the likes of Duval and MacDowell. Would be nice to see it full screen.
		
Click to expand...

As if by magic, golf now on main channel. I'm happy again.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh no, Kens got the duck out again :rofl:

I don't know what he's earning for this week but its too much.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 19, 2015)

MashieNiblick said:



			Any one out there happy with what's currently on offer?

Chat on the main channel, live golf on the red button on a small inset screen. There's some decent golf being played by the likes of Duval and MacDowell. Would be nice to see it full screen.
		
Click to expand...

Red button is full screen here.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't understand why more ProTracer isn't being shown
They have it on several Tees but they don't show the trace of every shot played from that tee.....
Just saw Willett's tee shot on the 4th - no trace but DJ's shot did have it...?
Confused.....
Surely if you have this tech available you should be using it as much as you can..?


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 19, 2015)

They only seem to be showing a few groups at the moment. Haven't seen speith's last two birdies. 

Also having checked the planner for tomorrow seems like they are only showing 4 and a quarter hours of golf. Finishing at 6, surely it won't be over by then, I'd assume that they'll go out a similar times as today. Having to reply on iplayer on the phone tomorrow, but doesn't seem like there will be much point.


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 19, 2015)

Two days in a row now I've paused or recorded the golf while doing other stuff. Then when I come to watch, I get that bloody Irvine woman telling me they're playing musical chairs with the channels again, and switch if you want the golf. 
Happens with their other sports coverage too especially the tennis.

The BBC really haven't got a bloody clue.


----------



## c1973 (Jul 19, 2015)

They should delay live coverage a wee bit tomorrow, just long enough to let me get home from work, have a shower and sit down to my tea and watch the last few holes.

No doubt the BBC will show it live, thus ruining my enjoyment of the last days final few holes!  Can't they do anything right? Is it to much to ask that they pander to my preferences and specific schedule? No. Same old beeb, not got a clue.


----------



## Junior (Jul 19, 2015)

My complaint . . . . . I just heard some muppets from the usa yell 'mash potato' when Speith tee'd off.  I hope someone nobbles them.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 19, 2015)

Coverage is terrible today. I've had to go on the web to see what has happened to lawrie and warren. You'd think two Brits in the penultimate group would get some air time.... Even if they are just ticking over with pars.


----------



## Albanach (Jul 19, 2015)

You've got shot tracer on 17... Use it!!


----------



## jp5 (Jul 19, 2015)

Skypilot said:



			Two days in a row now I've paused or recorded the golf while doing other stuff. Then when I come to watch, I get that bloody Irvine woman telling me they're playing musical chairs with the channels again, and switch if you want the golf. 
Happens with their other sports coverage too especially the tennis.

The BBC really haven't got a bloody clue.
		
Click to expand...

Have you heard of a TV guide?


----------



## Junior (Jul 19, 2015)

Albanach said:



			You've got shot tracer on 17... Use it!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I've seen camera men lose the flight of the ball so often.  Willet stiffed one and the camera was pointing at the other half off the green!!! 

Wayne Grady also just mistook Willet for DJ.....


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 19, 2015)

Peter Alliss - "Willett is going along well, one birdie and eight pars" ... as he walked off the eighth green.    The man is just senile.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 19, 2015)

Adam Scott two off the lead but haven't seen him at all in the coverage.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2015)

If you all have such an issue with non stop golf 11 hours on Thursday and Friday and 3 last night and going to be 9 hours today without any adverts then switch it over to something on Sky

That's going to be about over 40 hours of live golf ( when it finshes )- don't get that with any other golf tournament yet 6 pages of whinging 

Do BBC need a shot centre or a bumbling Monty to stop people bleating ?


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 19, 2015)

Yep, they should be showing more of 2 pro's parring it round, and less of the young Irish amateur who's tearing the course apart. Or Willet who's hanging on by his fingernails with pinpoint iron play. Or Ousty who's looking like a genuine contender again. Or Day who's putting himself right in position for another tilt at a major. Or Scott who's lurking a couple of shots back and looking dangerous.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 19, 2015)

Imurg said:



			I don't understand why more ProTracer isn't being shown
They have it on several Tees but they don't show the trace of every shot played from that tee.....
Just saw Willett's tee shot on the 4th - no trace but DJ's shot did have it...?
Confused.....
Surely if you have this tech available you should be using it as much as you can..?
		
Click to expand...

Yes more pro tracer please. It was great as they have it on 17 and it made my explanation about the hotel and line off the tee a lot easier for Mrs pk


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 19, 2015)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Peter Alliss - "Willett is going along well, one birdie and eight pars" ... as he walked off the eighth green.    The man is just senile.
		
Click to expand...

74 is the worst score of the day.............WRONG.........it's 76 and a handful of 73's......no one scored 74.
Par for the course with Slack Alice, still only one year to go.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			74 is the worst score of the day.............WRONG.........it's 76 and a handful of 73's......no one scored 74.
Par for the course with Slack Alice, still only one year to go.
		
Click to expand...

Paul Lawrie shot a 74.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 19, 2015)

I can't believe the BBC has not got some kind of magic TV device that allows them to please every moaning keyboard warrier on a golf forum by showing 18 different golfers all at different parts of the course at the same time. I'm going to write to the Daily Mail to complain.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 19, 2015)

Does above know if today's coverage is on catch up?

Missed everything today.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Paul Lawrie shot a 74.
		
Click to expand...

Alice said that before he finished.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 19, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Alice said that before he finished.
		
Click to expand...

Well that makes it even better, surely?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 19, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I can't believe the BBC has not got some kind of magic TV device that allows them to please every moaning keyboard warrier on a golf forum by showing 18 different golfers all at different parts of the course at the same time. I'm going to write to the Daily Mail to complain.
		
Click to expand...

I agree* and intend to write to this **august organ of all things fair and even-handed to complain myself. 

The BBC and its directors should be ***horsewhipped on the Town Hall steps for polluting the airwaves and wider media with their subversive filth.




*I could not disagree more.
** It is not even fit for wrapping fish & chips
*** They should not be under any circumstances as they help run a superb national and international service.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 19, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Yep, they should be showing more of 2 pro's parring it round, and less of the young Irish amateur who's tearing the course apart. Or Willet who's hanging on by his fingernails with pinpoint iron play. Or Ousty who's looking like a genuine contender again. Or Day who's putting himself right in position for another tilt at a major. Or Scott who's lurking a couple of shots back and looking dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of big stories out there today. The two scots in the penultimate group was one off them. Both started well, got under par and then vanished from our screens. I'm not saying we should have seen their every shot but we absolutely should have seen them every so often. I shouldnt have had to go online just to find out what their scores were.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2015)

Not impressed by the coverage. Can't warm to Mark James or Andrew Cotta and Alliss seems off it today and not adding anything. Still at least we have some live golf to watch


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 19, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Lots of big stories out there today. The two scots in the penultimate group was one off them. Both started well, got under par and then vanished from our screens. I'm not saying we should have seen their every shot but we absolutely should have seen them every so often. I shouldnt have had to go online just to find out what their scores were.
		
Click to expand...

They disappeared when Paul Dunne started putting a score together. They still showed a fair amount of Paul Lawrie, especially at the end of the round. For the last few hours they concentrated the coverage on the players in the top 5/6. Neither Lawrie nor Warren were making a move, so they didn't get shown as much. 

Theyre damned if they do and damned if they don't. If they concentrated the majority of the coverage on the British players, they'd have been roundly criticised. It feels as though they can't win with some on this forum.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 19, 2015)

Apparently no coverage until 1.45 tomorrow.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 19, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Apparently no coverage until 1.45 tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

 They've got to squeeze Homes under the hammer and 4 cooking programmes in first.


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 19, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Apparently no coverage until 1.45 tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable !!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2015)

So what about those millions of other non golf fans who watch telly during the week ? 

BBC have to cater for everyone - the coverage will start before the last 6 groups starts and will grab the important action 

The BBC isn't a dedicated sports channel yet still showed more live golf in this one tournament than any other on sky.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 19, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			They disappeared when Paul Dunne started putting a score together. They still showed a fair amount of Paul Lawrie, especially at the end of the round. For the last few hours they concentrated the coverage on the players in the top 5/6. Neither Lawrie nor Warren were making a move, so they didn't get shown as much. 

Theyre damned if they do and damned if they don't. If they concentrated the majority of the coverage on the British players, they'd have been roundly criticised. It feels as though they can't win with some on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

My point is that they were right in contention and then not shown, without any reference. I was disappointed they didn't make a move and bemused that they vanished off the telly. Not just because they are British but because it was two scots, playing together, in the penultimate group. How they got on, good or bad, should have been one of the main interests of the day.

Anyway, I'll shut up since it appears I am the only one who feels that way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2015)

I can see how BBC1's schedules aren't set up for an unusual event like golf going on an extra day but surely that's why we have BBC2? Surely they could have given it better coverge


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			My point is that they were right in contention and then not shown, without any reference. I was disappointed they didn't make a move and bemused that they vanished off the telly. Not just because they are British but because it was two scots, playing together, in the penultimate group. How they got on, good or bad, should have been one of the main interests of the day.

Anyway, I'll shut up since it appears I am the only one who feels that way.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the main interests should be the players in contention ? 

Why would the BBC focus on people down the leaderboard instead of a young Irish amateur plus about 10 others fighting it out around 10-12 under 

The coverage goes around the world so don't see why two scots should be one of the main interests.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So what about those millions of other non golf fans who watch telly during the week ? 

BBC have to cater for everyone - the coverage will start before the last 6 groups starts and will grab the important action 

The BBC isn't a dedicated sports channel yet still showed more live golf in this one tournament than any other on sky.
		
Click to expand...

no

but they do have a red button and BBC3 and 4

no reason why they cant bang it on one of those.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 19, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			My point is that they were right in contention and then not shown, without any reference. I was disappointed they didn't make a move and bemused that they vanished off the telly. Not just because they are British but because it was two scots, playing together, in the penultimate group. How they got on, good or bad, should have been one of the main interests of the day.

Anyway, I'll shut up since it appears I am the only one who feels that way.
		
Click to expand...

No, you're part of the silent majority according to the Op. 

Anyway, we're seeing the end of an era. The last time the Open is on the Beeb. We've got an amateur at the top of the leaderboard. The top 15 are all sheer quality. The conditions will be testing, and we'll be waving goodbye to a legendary British broadcaster on a Monday rather than a Sunday. It's shaping up to be a classic. I for one can't wait.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			no

but they do have a red button and BBC3 and 4

no reason why they cant bang it on one of those.
		
Click to expand...

Can't broadcast on BBC3 and 4 until 7PM I understand for anything 

Everyone pays their license fee not just us golfers so they need to cater for everyone


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			No, you're part of the silent majority according to the Op. 

Anyway, we're seeing the end of an era. The last time the Open is on the Beeb. We've got an amateur at the top of the leaderboard. The top 15 are all sheer quality. The conditions will be testing, and we'll be waving goodbye to a legendary British broadcaster on a Monday rather than a Sunday. It's shaping up to be a classic. I for one can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

I thought next year is the last Open on BBC ?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can't broadcast on BBC3 and 4 until 7PM I understand for anything 

Everyone pays their license fee not just us golfers so they need to cater for everyone
		
Click to expand...

fair do's 

but they still have a red button.

Tbh, i much much prefer the BBC coverage than Sky 100%. I am not a beeb basher by any stretch.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought next year is the last Open on BBC ?
		
Click to expand...

Oy, don't rain on my parade!! I'm waxing lyrical


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			fair do's 

but they still have a red button.

Tbh, i much much prefer the BBC coverage than Sky 100%. I am not a beeb basher by any stretch.
		
Click to expand...

Again there will regulations they need to follow that will stop them using the red button until a certain time - they will cover the main action - about 6 hours worth again tomorrow


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely the main interests should be the players in contention ? 

Why would the BBC focus on people down the leaderboard instead of a young Irish amateur plus about 10 others fighting it out around 10-12 under 

The coverage goes around the world so don't see why two scots should be one of the main interests.
		
Click to expand...

 At the end of the day they were down the leaderboard. When the bbc stopped showing them they were very much in contention.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought next year is the last Open on BBC ?
		
Click to expand...

sky start next year or the year after.
And i thought you weren't posting anynore.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 19, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			sky start next year.
And i thought you weren't posting anynore.
		
Click to expand...

No they don't.....


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 19, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			At the end of the day they were down the leaderboard. When the bbc stopped showing them they were very much in contention.
		
Click to expand...

Well if you're gonna blame the Beeb for that then I've got no answer for you


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 19, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			No they don't.....
		
Click to expand...

i dont care as i have sky


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			At the end of the day they were down the leaderboard. When the bbc stopped showing them they were very much in contention.
		
Click to expand...

But they weren't dropping the birdies and being overtaken by many other players who were providing the entertainment and the good golf - you saw them a few times early in their round and then towards the end of their rounds and they were mentioned a few times by the commentators. 

Any sports broadcast has to focus on the people that are providing the competition and the entertainment - that was highlighted by Harrington then Spieth , Willet , Dunne plus all the others challenging. If Warren or Lawrie were sinking the putts and amongst the top 5 or even ten then they would have been part of the main focus along with the others.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2015)

Plenty of rumours around that the Beeb is going to sell up a year early so Sky will be showing the open next year.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But they weren't dropping the birdies and being overtaken by many other players who were providing the entertainment and the good golf - you saw them a few times early in their round and then towards the end of their rounds and they were mentioned a few times by the commentators. 

Any sports broadcast has to focus on the people that are providing the competition and the entertainment - that was highlighted by Harrington then Spieth , Willet , Dunne plus all the others challenging. If Warren or Lawrie were sinking the putts and amongst the top 5 or even ten then they would have been part of the main focus along with the others.
		
Click to expand...

Never mind


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Oy, don't rain on my parade!! I'm waxing lyrical 

Click to expand...

Sorry mate - still can't believe more have complained about the coverage than commented on some of the fantastic golf that has been shown


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2015)

BBC will show live from Troon next year, Sky from 2017


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			At the end of the day they were down the leaderboard. When the bbc stopped showing them they were very much in contention.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, definitely disappeared for a few hours!


----------



## effayjay (Jul 19, 2015)

It's a bit boring really, the continual jumping around from hole to hole and group to group. Need to build the story a bit more by focussing on particular players, it all comes across a bit random to me.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely the main interests should be the players in contention ? 

Why would the BBC focus on people down the leaderboard instead of a young Irish amateur plus about 10 others fighting it out around 10-12 under 

The coverage goes around the world so don't see why two scots should be one of the main interests.
		
Click to expand...

Unless of course its Tiger 10 shots behind.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Apparently no coverage until 1.45 tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Funny that seeing as the best weathers in the morning,the rain could spoil the excitement.


----------



## delc (Jul 19, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Unless of course its Tiger 10 shots behind.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he's that good any more!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2015)

So seems pretty terrible on the coverage front today. Not on until 1.45 - is that right? Not even on the "red button"?

Mind you, this problem isn't confined to the BBC. No sign of the last day of the ashes test on Sky either.......


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			So seems pretty terrible on the coverage front today. Not on until 1.45 - is that right? Not even on the "red button"?
*
Mind you, this problem isn't confined to the BBC. No sign of the last day of the ashes test on Sky either.......* 

Click to expand...

I heard they were showing back to back episodes of cant Cook wont Cook instead


----------

